# 1994 740i radio dead "code"



## J.R. Bob Dobbs (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,

New owner here with a 1994 740i. The previous owner replaced the battery, and he says up to that point, the radio worked fine, then stopped working after the new battery was installed. When turned-on, the radio doesn't work but displays the word "code". The PO said there's some procedure for getting it to work that involves removing the radio and getting a s/n and making a phone call.

I'd appreciate help here. If the radio needs to be removed, how do I remove it? Who do I call with the s/n?

The radio is a factory BMW radio with cassette player, and a trunk-mounted 6-disc CD changer.

Yes I looked on e38.org but failed to find an answer.



Thanks!


----------



## J.R. Bob Dobbs (Jul 28, 2009)

Well after searching, I found the full answer on another forum, so I figured I'd post it here for those who don't get around. 

Remove the radio using small torx-bit driver by loosening the two torx screws on the sides of the radio. The radio just slides out of the dash.

Look for a serial number tag on the side of the radio.

Call your friendly BMW dealer with the s/n and they can give you the code over the phone.

Unfortunately my radio had only a bit of adhesive left where the s/n once was. So I re-installed the radio having decided to replace it soon, not wanting a big hole in the dash. More unfortunate, is that when reinstalling it, the soft brass torx screw on the left side stripped out and now I will have trouble removing the radio for good. Thanks Mr. Anti-Theft Code


----------

